# halloween



## usualsuspect (May 27, 2010)

is it posible to hire costumes in cairo, and if so where ??


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

They have plenty of black fabric you might be able to make something like a witch costume, ninja should be easy to make or a ghost just cut some eyes in a sheet, you could also go as a mummy that would be cool bet the locals would be screaming in terror


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

usualsuspect said:


> is it posible to hire costumes in cairo, and if so where ??


if you want to go as a belly dancer then no problem...........but why would anyone want to celebrate Halloween in Egypt


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

I'm sure there will be heaps costumes and halloween stuff in the cheap 2le shops next month, as the local importers pick up containers of stuff that didn't sale.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I remember seeing a brouchure of a Costume Rental/Sale Shop, which I think is behind Maadi Centre Mall.

If you are looking for a Halloween costume for children, Pony Toys, near Maadi Grand Mall sells pretty costumes for around LE100, no rental thougt 

Or the shop at the CSA, road 21 Maadi. I think they rent and sell costumes too. Worth paying them a visit.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

I can suggest you to wear gallabeya.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Oi Oi I have a galabeya long sleeve and short sleeve in cream and white


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

I got used to wear it. it is very refreshing  Also have two sets in Turkey, when I go I am wearing it


----------



## MariaMagdy (Oct 23, 2010)

I heard there was a costume shop somewhere in Zamalek.. someone was telling me its in the seqoia area... I am not sure though, we are going on a costume hunt this week, It would be great if you could narrow the search to just one spot!!


----------

